# DNS and Kerberos setup



## unknown_noob (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to create an authentication server using FreeBSD for my project. I try to create a network server that contains DNS, mail, FTP and a web server on one hard disk, and the Kerberos server on another hard disk and then put them in the same network.

The question is, is that OK to do that, or should I set up all those servers on one hard disk? Sorry if anyone finds that this question is stupid.

Then, can anyone tell me where I can find a good howto to set up a Kerberos server on FreeBSD?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you looked at the handbook?  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kerberos5.html

What do you mean by having the some server applications on one hard disk and some on another?  You do mean two physically separate servers right?  Not one server with two hard drives?  Separate servers would be the best practice for your KDC, that is what the handbook says as well, however the demands of your project will play into just how secure you have to make it.


----------

